# Geek Meditation



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 2, 2011)

That's Geek, not Greek...


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha ha! I was thinking it would be more like this: (I broke up the site so it won't automatically load as a video: for it to work you have to close up the spaces) >>




 


---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

If you want to be entertained by some good quality comedy for gamers (geeks) just go to You Tube and search for The Guild...


----------

